# opinions on jensen amps?



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I am currently running a 200 watt jensen amplifier w/ 1 15" Phoenix Gold Sub... Just wanted other peoples opinions on jensen amps... Possibly gonna go out and buy a new amp... i'm use to running precision powers... just some thoughts... anyone that has one how do you like them? mine is xa2100


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Since you have a 15" sub, I would recommend at least a 400 watt RMS amplifier, of course depending on the specs of the sub. A 15" sub should be okay with 400 watts.

Also, in regards to Jensen amps, you would definitely see a difference in sound quality with a more efficient amp, especially at high volume levels. Depending on the money involved, I would suggest a Phoneix Gold amp, just because I like matching amps with the speakers im powering, but I also recommend buying within your limits. Some cheaper solutions would be alpine, kenwood, pioneer, sony, exc...

hope i could help


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont know, I had one, and I liked it. It didnt get hot or whatever, and it did its job. Of course its not "top of the line audio" but one of the sound magazines here praised the Jense 720 watt amp, so its good for what it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

yeah, if you like the jensen, keep with it, but I would at least suggest a more powerful jensen amp to fully utilize the 15, i just don't think a 200 watt amp does it justice. audio is all a matter of preference


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

how much are u looking to spend on your new amp?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I used to work at the Car audio shop and we sold a ton of Jensen...There amps worked decent but, their subs really sounded good in a properly built box. 

If you are intersted I've got a amp for sale:

PPI Powerclass PC2300 Chrome Limited Edition amp 
It is rated at 300rms(Underated) and will pound that sub to hell.
$250 Firm


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

i would also take a look at profile,i had two in my car for almost 4 yrs,good sounding good quality at a low price


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

I had a 500wX2 Jensen in my car running two 12s. It did its job but you would hear a difference with better quality amp. If you aren't big on bass just buy a 400 or 500 watt jensen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

If you want a very good amp for a decent price check out the JBL 600.1. Its a mono amp that puts out amazing power. Its puts out around 700 watts at 1 or 2 ohms. Go to the sub forum of sound domain. Everyone likes JBL.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

the way i feel about amps simple....look for someone with the same setup as you and jsut listen to how there sounds and how it runs, look @ ur or if you feel jelous, then change it....i went through 5different amps....i have a fosgate amp was kicked ass but it stayed in teh shop cause i keep blowing out one of the channels so i jumped to another brand...'lanzer' i havent changed since...the lanzar vibe series is great....sound and hits clean and has alot more power to provide if i ever needed it


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

98 senta se said:


> *If you want a very good amp for a decent price check out the JBL 600.1. Its a mono amp that puts out amazing power. Its puts out around 700 watts at 1 or 2 ohms. Go to the sub forum of sound domain. Everyone likes JBL. *



or if ya wanna get all crazy, check out the bp1200.1. thats about 1300+ watts for under $300. just keep your gains down so u dont blow anything.
just my opinion


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

To be honest with you, I've sold tons of Jenson amps and installed them too and I've never been happy with their quality or reliability, sure they are a cheap brand and there in lies part of the problem, a cheaply priced product is generally cheaply built, or built too fast, or both which leads to two things, a overall bad quality or a unit that's quick to break, units that are made in faster assembly lines have a higher percentage of DOAs or a higher risk chance of dying soon, and let me tel you a Jenson manufactorer warranty doesn't cover squat. I've seen them go bad more times then not. Anything out there that isn't too expensive, most of the time focuses of flashing chrome(subs) or buttons of lights is mess, we've all seen them, the Rampage, Baja, Thump!, Jenson, Lanzar, Bumper, and these companies start up everyday day, there's something to be said for a more expensive unit, you get what you pay for.

Rampage, Renosance, Baja, Thump!, Jenson, Lanzar, Bumper, Boss, Legacy, Pyramid, Pyle, Volfenhag, Cyclone, Reactor, Sound Storm, Shatter, LA Sound, American Pro, the list goes on and on.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey omega you forgot one brand "Boss"


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

lanzar vibe amp isnt all that bad. it puts out its stated wattage.
and has a subsonic filter


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't really know that they do or don't put out there stated wattage but I have not seen many if any that do, as far as subsonic filtering, well I know it has a low pass filter on it, as most all amps do, but sub sonic I don't know anything about it, but it's pricing aludes to it's true quality or fatality rate.


----------

